# Sempre Campagnolo BB30?



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

I purchased a new 2012 Sempre Veloce at a great price. I'm going to change out the Veloce/FSA stuff for Campagnolo Chorus 11. I have no clue which Campy BB30 cup set to buy. Any help? Thanks!


----------



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

Campagnolo Ultra-Torque OS-Fit Integrated Cups. The 68x46 is for Press Fit (PF30) bikes. Most Campy sellers label it PF30 adapter. If you have a BB30 frame you need the 68x42.


----------



## y tin (Nov 4, 2005)

Just done the same thing. Get 68x42 campag adaptor, make sure you get the correct one: PT for power torque cranks and UT for the ultra torque ones.


----------



## relayer66 (May 8, 2012)

y tin said:


> Just done the same thing. Get 68x42 campag adaptor, make sure you get the correct one: PT for power torque cranks and UT for the ultra torque ones.


How is it working out for you? Any squeaks or anything? I'm thinking of going the same route myself, and slapping the Veloce set on a CX frame. Not that there is anything wrong with Veloce, it just seems that the Sempre deserves a slightly higher gruppo.


----------



## y tin (Nov 4, 2005)

@relayer66
Don't know yet, purchased the frame 2nd hand, lbs fitted new headset and fitted the bb adaptor & chorus 11sp ut chainset at the weekend for me. Now need to build it up ready for this season.


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

Thank you for the good info. Got the 68-42 adapters from Nonstop Ciclismo, my local shop. They installed them, I built up the frame with Chorus and Fulcrum Racing 3's, and the ride is fantastic!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

relayer66 said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with Veloce, it just seems that the Sempre deserves a slightly higher gruppo.


Hmm, yeah. Androni Giocattoli 's Sempre Pros are equipped with Super Record. Sky's the limit.


----------



## relayer66 (May 8, 2012)

kbwh said:


> Hmm, yeah. Androni Giocattoli 's Sempre Pros are equipped with Super Record. Sky's the limit.


I'm thinking that Chorus sounds about right...for mine, anyway...based on the mid-level of the other components I'm putting on it (Campy Eurus, 3T team).


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Chorus is a most sensible choice.


----------

